# Where did all the schwinn/stingray guys go?



## oskisan (Feb 14, 2013)

Where did all the stingray guys go after the schwinn for sale forum went down several years ago? It doesnt look like they migrated over here...


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 14, 2013)

I think they went to Rat rod bikes


----------



## PeterScherer (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd have to agree that they've moved to rat rod bikes. I've tried to get some help here, but no one seems to be involved on this site. :/
~Peter


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 14, 2013)

Schwinnbikeforum.com

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com


----------



## MAD BRAD (Feb 15, 2013)

*Rays*

RRB i bounce from this site to 


 . Leather seats MB


----------



## krateman (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, go to the Schwinnbikeforum and try Kratesintheattic.com. Tony Abraham runs that site and I have enjoyed many hours there with those guys. Many of those guys are on the Schwinnbikeforum.com


----------

